
Driverless cars could spell the end for domestic flights, says Audi strategist - cyanbane
http://www.dezeen.com/2015/11/25/self-driving-driverless-cars-disrupt-airline-hotel-industries-sleeping-interview-audi-senior-strategist-sven-schuwirth/?
======
dalke
If long-haul driverless travel were so useful for business travellers, I would
expect to see more rich people in chauffeured RVs or buses, rather like how
bands on tour have a sleeper bus with beds and showers (eg,
[http://www.nightliner-support.eu/5/our-fleet/](http://www.nightliner-
support.eu/5/our-fleet/) ).

Since I don't, I suspect the business travel market isn't there.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
If I can spend six hours in a plane and get to the other side of the country,
or I can spend 50-ish hours driving, I know which option I'm going to choose.

